# New Addition To Family Sydney31rqs



## quickshift (Jul 29, 2008)

thats the good news, took it out over the weekend and fell in love with it.It sleeps & allows plenty of room for our 3 munchkins (dd did fall out of bottom bunk but we all kind of laughed it off) can not believe how handy an out side shower can be, not to mention the 2nd grey water tank.Now the bad news, when we recieved our unit the fresh water holding tank was full, so yes I assumed the water heater bypass was not switched on.Mistake noticed once I tried several times to have it lit (could not figure out why it would not stay running - dumb.So how much damage do you think I did? And by the way where is the bypass valve located?Thanks for all your help already as this site played a role in our purchase.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Can't help you with the hot water questions, but can tell you you'll love that 31RQS!

Question? You have an outside shower?????? I sure miss mine.

But love the storage and all the room.

Enjoy. And Welcome to Outbackers.

Mark


----------



## NEWOUTBACKER07 (May 17, 2008)

Congrats on ur new 31rqs. Mine has no outside shower. Wish it did. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.









The bypass switch should be right next to the back of the hot water heater. (side on side of trailer)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your new 31rqs!! 

Hopefully no damage done








I think you get one







while you're new and then the uh oh's and oopsie's count after that right??


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Good thing you got one now. There seems to be no RQS in the 09 lineup. Glad we went ahead and pulled the trigger on ours this year as well.
Happy camping!!!!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Congratulations on the new trailer. Great choice. We too purchased a 31 RQS this spring and love it. Ours did not have the outside shower but the husband installed one right next to the hot water heater (while camping). We had one in the 28RSS. cannot imagine not having it.


----------

